# World warZ movie



## thewall (Jul 21, 2011)

Anyone excited for it?


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 21, 2011)

Cautiously excited    It's a novel with a lot of settings and a lot of characters.  It'll be interesting to see how they do it, but it could easily end up being a disappointment and ruining one of my favourite books.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 21, 2011)

Never read the book... but I read a summary and that's good enough, right? :U

But yeah, looking forward to it I guess.


----------



## Zhael (Jul 21, 2011)

I have little interest in seeing it.
The book was written in such a way that an accurate movie would be scattered and awkward.
The book, in and of itself, is fantastic, but I doubt they could do well with it. They'd rely more on the cinematic effects than the story, I feel.


----------



## thomastom682 (Jul 29, 2011)

I have watched the "Saving Private Ryan" war Movie. It is very exited movie.


----------



## Sar (Jul 29, 2011)

No. It's gonna dissapoint.


----------



## ghilliefox (Jul 31, 2011)

thomastom682 said:


> I have watched the "Saving Private Ryan" war Movie. It is very exited movie.



dude, WTF? thats not even related.

back on topic;

when was this announced? link or it didnt happen. but yea, I'm excited for it. hopefully, they'll do it like they did in Black Hawk Down where in the book there was about 100 people in it but in the movie they reduced it to about 40 or so people. otherwise, like Zhael said it'll be scattered. I can't wait to see what they do with the Battle of Yonkers and the part where that Air Force pilot's C-130 crashes and shes on her own.


----------

